# Post Processing: A Guide for Nature Photographers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15321"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15321">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>An E-Book from Glenn Bartley


</strong>Our friend Glenn Bartley, who wrote <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-canon-ef-600mm-f4l-is-ii/" target="_blank">our review of the EF 600mm f/4L IS II here at Canon Rumors</a> is offering our readers his wonderfully indepth, but easily understood <a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/PostProcessingEbook_CR.html" target="_blank">post processing e-book at a discounted price of $20</a> (Save $5).</p>
<p>Glenn is in the top 1% of nature, and especially bird photographers that I know of on the planet. Be sure to <a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/gallery.htm" target="_blank">check out his work to see some wonderful images</a>.</p>
<p>I personally found the e-book easy to understand, but has corrected a lot of my bad habits. I’ve learned a ton about highlight recovery and dealing with curves to really get the subject to pop. Everything in the book is easily accessible to people like me that don’t really love the art of post processing, but certainly love great results. Gaining an understanding of how things work, will make you more efficient with your post processing in the future, which will give you more time to shoot.</p>
<p><strong>What’s in the book?

</strong>This E-book is designed to share the strategies and techniques that I have developed over the years to improve and simplify Post Processing. In my own processing I use primarily two software platforms (Breezebrowser and Adobe Photoshop). As such, this book is aimed primarily at photographers hoping to learn to use Adobe Photoshop. However, many of the skills and techniques in this book could also be transferable to other software platforms.</p>
<p>The chapters of this book are organized in a logical way to work through the following steps:</p>
<ul>
<li>Creating a logical and efficient file management system</li>
<li>Culling images effectively and selecting your best work</li>
<li>Converting RAW files</li>
<li>Processing images in Adobe Photoshop (many skills transferable to Adobe Lightroom)</li>
</ul>
<p>This guide is for you if you want to:</p>
<ul>
<li>Spend less time at the computer</li>
<li>Learn to use Adobe Photoshop</li>
<li>Streamline your processing workflow</li>
<li>Take your best images and take them to a whole new level</li>
<li>Display your images to family and friends</li>
</ul>
<p>Included with this ebook are:</p>
<ul>
<li>Downloadable Photoshop Actions designed to save you time.</li>
<li>Sample Images to work on (cloning, layer mask, noise reduction)</li>
<li>Links to over 1 hour of online video tutorials</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/PostProcessingEbook_CR.html" target="_blank"><strong>To learn more and/or purchase the e-book, click here.</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marauder (Dec 21, 2013)

Would the tips be transferrable to someone using Canon DPP? I know I ought to get Photoshop and Lightroom, but I'm just using DPP right now. I've always bee something of a "minimalist" with editing. Just wondering if the basic tenets and concepts are general enough to make it worthwhile for a DPP user.


----------



## photo212 (Dec 21, 2013)

Photoshop is overkill for most nature photographers. Lightroom is better. It also allows the photographer to avoid the Creative Cloud issue. An e-book devoted to Photoshop for this application? Seems like its starts in the wrong direction and keeps going in that direction.

Next, I worry when I see nature photographers talking about cloning. Stop calling it photography, and start referring to it as digital artwork. The huge problem with this becomes we do not know whether this photographer is more digital artist or more nature photographer by his final product. That becomes unfair to him and his viewers.


----------



## Zv (Dec 21, 2013)

Lightroom does a pretty awesome job of sorting and cataloging images to help you find your best shots. However for the volume that nature photogs deal in I guess any help with reducing workload and post processing would be welcome. $20 seems reasonable I guess. 

For me selection is the most unappealing part of photography. I wish there was a program that could read your mind and select the best shots for you! Even just 100 shots makes me procastinate a lot and avoid my computer like it's the plague!


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmm, $5 off isn't a big deal. If he wants people to see his work it should be $20 off. If someone's a sceptic about this stuff (like me, minimalist PP), or doesn't see the value in reading how someone else does all the stuff they already know how to do, then the cost of entry needs to be really low. I suppose if he doesn't have too many other products then giving away the best one might not be a good idea, but with digital goods the trend seems to be that units sold goes up exponentially as the price goes down.


----------



## BCRose (Dec 21, 2013)

Glen's images are outstanding to say the least. I must agree with a previous post though, almost all, if not 100% of the top rated nature photographers heavily edit their images. Creating digital 'paintings' that are true works of art. The actual photography seems like only part of the equation these days.

When I first got interested in bird photography I viewed these images with amazement and wondered how on earth such beautiful photos could be possible...now I know :-\

Curious why he doesn't use LightRoom and chooses Breezebrowser for image management.


----------



## vscd (Dec 25, 2013)

I would exchange my knowledge of making a readable homepages with his photography skills.  Damn is the webpage ugly.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

To the administrator (or whoever may reply): How does Glenn Bartley compare to Arthur Morris, as birding photographers go? Would you care to elaborate on the mistakes you were making, where this e-book showed you the error of your ways?


----------

